# Jordan trip



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I visited around Halloween, an amazing trip!

Me at The Treasury in Petra. This building is familiar from Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.









The jewelry salesman....









Don't give up the sheep









Could you love this face?









Sunrise camel ride


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fruct0se (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh, wow, your trip looks so amazing! I'm not sure I could go to such far lands myself.. But maybe one day   Also, the quality of the photos is very good!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

More Jordan photos

Welcome dinner in a fancy restaurant.









Lemon juice with mint. Very popular nonalcoholic drink









Interesting mural showing an Arab playing bagpipes!









Why did the camel cross the road?









Mural in an Eastern Orthodox church. This is a map of the region, and dates from about 500 AD









Household appliance store in a small desert town.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

